# 2003 M3???



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

do any of u know if the 2003 M3 is gonna be redesigned?...and wut yr was it, that BMW redesigned the M3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JoN6758 said:


> *do any of u know if the 2003 M3 is gonna be redesigned?...and wut yr was it, that BMW redesigned the M3 *


no redesign.

2001 was the first MY for the new M3 (March 2001 deliveries)


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

JoN6758 said:


> *do any of u know if the 2003 M3 is gonna be redesigned?...and wut yr was it, that BMW redesigned the M3 *


The last E36 M3 was a model year 1999
The first E46 M3 was a model year 2001

I would guess that the last E46 M3 will be made near 2006 with a two year gap were no M3's will be made.


----------

